# What is the name of this type of joinery



## Remi (Jun 6, 2015)

Hello everybody !

I am a french young man studying woodworking.

I need to know the english name of this type of joinery :

http://www.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.blb-bois.com%2Fsites%2Fdefault%2Ffiles%2Fimages%2Fterme-dico-du-bois%2Fimage-multiple%2F2012-11%2Fprofilcontreprofil.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.blb-bois.com%2Fdossiers%2Fdico-du-bois%2Fprofil-contre-profil&h=168&w=315&tbnid=aqZrZvMdS_q4JM%3A&zoom=1&docid=LsAFf3rRAwFTbM&ei=cldzVbi3Goa3Ufaug8AD&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=1398&page=1&start=0&ndsp=14&ved=0CDMQrQMwBg

http://www.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=...r=388&page=2&start=14&ndsp=21&ved=0CHEQrQMwGQ

This is used mostly for cabinet doors for example. You use it instead of tenon and mortise. It consists of doing the exact same pattern of the moulding, but inward in the wood of the other piece. And another small part under this goes into the groove of the other piece, like a tiny tenon. 

I looked on the internet but I couldn't find any translation.
In french language it is called "contre-profil".

Any help would be very appreciated. Thank's to everybody. 

(I apologize if I happen to make some mistakes in my english writing)


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

This might help you. It is done with a stile bit. I have this same set.
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/845683/3pc-Lg-Ogee-BC-Panel-Ogee-Rail.aspx?gclid=CjwKEAjwtMqrBRDwtoehx72vm34SJACl_Un1NGDeLFGhIpV7H1TuYHkIYVD-LRmXp7A5LDCbZPCJdhoCwHzw_wcB&kwid=productads-plaid^23422810957-sku^[email protected]^PLA-device^c-adid^65586550822


----------



## Tman1 (Jan 14, 2013)

That would be a coped joint.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ive heard the construction method referred to as both rail and stile as well as cope and stick. Not sure what the joint itself ifps called, but a coped joint as tman said sounds right to me


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

If you are making that joint using a router and router bits, it is called "rail and stile". Be safe.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The cut on the ends of the boards is called coping. The cut down the edge is called sticking. The joint is just called coping and sticking.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*rail and stile*

Also called frame and panel:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frame_and_panel


The horizontal pieces are the rails, the verticals are the stiles. They are nouns. Coping or "to cope" used in woodworking, is a verb meaning to shape the end of one piece so it matches the profile of it's mate. It's a process.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coping_(joinery)


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

As far as I know either "cope and stick" or "rail and style" is the common terminology used, technically they are a mortise and tenon, designed with increased surface area for gluing.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Faceframes*

You can build a face frames for cabinets with stile and rail construction without using Cope & Stick. Stiles and rails can be butt jointed with square cuts. Most home built cabinets are built this way. 
The Cope & Stick method is a more elaborate, more professional construction method, requiring special matched (female and male) shaper or router bits. These are especially nice on a frame and panel construction. 
The price of a matched cope & stick set has actually come down in price over the last 30 years. And more of these cutters are now finding their way into home woodshops. 
Thank Goodness for that.


----------

